# Rapido cooker problem



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

We have recently change to a 2009 Rapido 787F.We love this van,the only problem is the combination Rapido cooker.It cooks very slow,a lot of heat comes out from the top of the glass door,also the worktop above the cooker and surounding cupboards get very hot.Is this standard for this type of cooker,or does anyone think we should have it checked out?Thanks Ebby.


aite admin note - split out from old thread


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have you a vent, like in the pic below, to the outside behind the cooker, ours has and it allows heat to escape.
AFAIK Rapido do not themselves fit cookers, ours was an extra fitted by the dealer, maybe yours is also an 'aftermarket' fit. Our SMEV unit is not the best but it does the job, the grill function is pretty pathetic, we use One Of These and find it far better than using the grill for making toast.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ebby said:


> We have recently change to a 2009 Rapido 787F.We love this van,the only problem is the combination Rapido cooker.It cooks very slow,a lot of heat comes out from the top of the glass door,also the worktop above the cooker and surounding cupboards get very hot.Is this standard for this type of cooker,or does anyone think we should have it checked out?Thanks Ebby.
> 
> aite admin note - split out from old thread


Mt 2004 746F has a Smev oven, fitted by Rapido, with outside vent . Works great but I agree does heat up worktop etc. However does yours have the pull out heatshield at the top of the oven to deflect some of the heat away from above.


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

*Smev Oven*

We have a Smev oven in our 941 M. It's pretty pathetic and the grill next to useless. We also use a toaster but it's not much good for chips! Ours come out pale and soggy, just eatable. Is it the Smev oven or has mine got a fault?
Have tried getting at the holes at the back but can't do anything. Did once take out the pipe with holes on a caravan oven to clean it and it did make a big difference.
Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Jean-Luc and Brian JP for your help,our van does not have the outside grill behind the oven.I will get this and the heat shield checked out.Ebby.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ebby

We have a 2011 7066DF which is fitted with the "Rapido" branded oven and have much the same issues as yourself.
First, remember that no European van that I'm aware of is designed to have an oven fitted. They only fit them for the UK market and they're always something of an afterthought.

I've been told the Rapido badged oven is supplied by Dometic with a Rapido branding. Whether that's true or not I can't be sure, maybe someone here knows for sure?
In any event it's not exactly a performer, its performance is similar in many ways to the Smev ovens - poor. There are no heat dispersion or outside ventilation arrangements whatsoever so the whole oven area gets very warm when in use. I have queried this with the UK distributor and they tell me that it's within acceptable limits and quite normal for these vans. I have considered fitting an outside vent but it's not quite so straightforward as it appears I'm afraid.

It's just an issue that afflicts most continental vans to some extent, not just a Rapido thing. They're just not designed from the outset to be fitted with ovens.


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Ebby,

The pull out heat shield was fitted to the Smev ovens and not the Rapido branded oven.
We have a 2009 Rapido on which the oven performs well and the only vent is one at the back of the worktop behind the hob.There is a cutlery draw above ours which gets quite warm but is not a problem. I presume you have checked the oven door seal and if that is OK I think I would be inclined havethe oven checked out.

Bob


----------

